# An Eventfull Trip



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey All









We got back today after camping in Ocean City Maryland. Left Wednesday Afternoon.
Thursday night my son got sick and we had to take him the emergency room he had a bad stomach
virus. Friday night both sets of the trailer keys got locked in the the trailer and had to call Good Sams
and since it has a Holiday weekend we had to pay $50.00 bucks to a locksmith and of course 
it was cold all weekend. Saturday we had snow on about an inch. We all still had a great time. 
We had no problems with the tt. This was our first trip camping in cold weather so the trailer was very warm. 
I do know that a 30 pound propane tank will last about a week. Well I hope everyone had a great Easter
and it was a good one! Oh Ya we did see another Outback and and I asked if he belonged to our 
wonderful site he said no I told him all about it and he said he would join when he got home.

Happy Travels
Willie


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

willie226 said:


> Hey All
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, Willie and welcome home!

You should feel 'almost like a Yankee" by now









(good job on the PR!!!)


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the update Willie. How is your son? Hope he is feeling better.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Its bad enough that Gilligan builds some of these trailers but it sounds like you took Murphy and his law with you on that trip. At least you still had a good time. It was also cold camping in MA over the weekend.

John


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Thanks for the update Willie. How is your son? Hope he is feeling better.


Thanks Tami 
He is doing a lot better he is ready for school tomorrow

Willie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Willie,

Where did you camp in OC?

Glad everything went well and that your son is on the mend. We made extra keys for the OB and we each have a set.

So far that has worked well for us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your son getting sick and then locking yourself out of the trailer.

We keep a spare set in the TV...just in case.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm glad your son is feeling better (that can be miserable). Your trip although a little hectic is going to be a memory (good or bad). I just wanted to show you a solution I have for locking yourself out in the future. 
*YOU MAY WANT TO TRY THIS OUT*


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

That's a lot of excitement for one weekend. I know there is a nasty flu going around out here in CA. I had it last week and it put me in bed for one full day. Talked to about 3 other people who've had it in the last week. The doctors are amazed because this is really late in the season for the flu to be spreading around like this.

Anyways, glad you made the most of your trip. The outback helps make everything a little nicer and more enjoyable.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> I'm glad your son is feeling better (that can be miserable). Your trip although a little hectic is going to be a memory (good or bad). I just wanted to show you a solution I have for locking yourself out in the future.
> *YOU MAY WANT TO TRY THIS OUT*


First off....that sound bite you have on you web site scare the CR*P out of me. Its all quite in my house...kids/DW have been in bed for an hour. My PC speakers are on from earlier in the day...but I forgot they were on. Then out of nowhere comes sound....you got me good, and not even on purpose.

Adding that to my Lowes shopping list!!!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

NobleEagle said:


> I'm glad your son is feeling better (that can be miserable). Your trip although a little hectic is going to be a memory (good or bad). I just wanted to show you a solution I have for locking yourself out in the future.
> *YOU MAY WANT TO TRY THIS OUT*


GREAT mod! We'll definitely pick one up on our next trip to Lowe's! Thanks!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm glad your son is feeling better (that can be miserable). Your trip although a little hectic is going to be a memory (good or bad). I just wanted to show you a solution I have for locking yourself out in the future.
> *YOU MAY WANT TO TRY THIS OUT*


First off....that sound bite you have on you web site scare the CR*P out of me. Its all quite in my house...kids/DW have been in bed for an hour. My PC speakers are on from earlier in the day...but I forgot they were on. Then out of nowhere comes sound....you got me good, and not even on purpose.

Adding that to my Lowes shopping list!!!








[/quote]
Sorry man, I live in Florida and we do the "shore" thing alot...So, the beach sound seemed right.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your son hope he is ok
Bummer that your keys got lock in also
Glad you had a good time and made it home safe and sound

Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Willie,
So sorry your son got sick, but glad he's doing better. As far as the locksmith, most policies have lock-out service (mine does with State Farm) and you can get reimbursed at your agent's office with the receipt....no problem. I like Noble Eagle's little key thing, but haven't gotten around to getting one. When I was at Topsail Hill, last year, I put an extra set of keys in my front storage compartment, which I never lock (no use, they're all keyed alike!). I put them on top of the table, or under something or in something that isn't out in plain site.
My cousin was using the camper, with me, and we both had different vehicles/agendas/schedules, so it really came in handy. Seems like sometimes a trips just not complete without a visit to the ER, ya know??








Give him a hug!
Darlene


----------

